# Non Skid Pattern in Deck Mold



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Old Beavertails used to have a diamond pattern in the deck. It looked like it had to be in the mold to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

The diamond nonskid is in the tooling. Not a big deal to do, it’s a pattern that you lay down on the plug or cnc cut into the plug before mold is layed up.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> The diamond nonskid is in the tooling. Not a big deal to do, it’s a pattern that you lay down on the plug or cnc cut into the plug before mold is layed up.


Cool. Do some builders put actual non skid on the deck molds, prior to the gelcoat going down?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

trekker said:


> Cool. Do some builders put actual non skid on the deck molds, prior to the gelcoat going down?


Only the diamond pattern. The grit wouldn’t work because it would lay on the mold and when gel is applied it would fill the voids in the grit and still be smooth.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Only the diamond pattern. The grit wouldn’t work because it would lay on the mold and when gel is applied it would fill the voids in the grit and still be smooth.


Im still lost lol. How do you apply the grit to a gelcoat deck? Like when somebody on here says "I went with the whisper gray deck and moondust non skid".


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

trekker said:


> Im still lost lol. How do you apply the grit to a gelcoat deck? Like when somebody on here says "I went with the whisper gray deck and moondust non skid".


That is usually put on after the part is out of the mold.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> That is usually put on after the part is out of the mold.


This nonskid was sprayed into the mold. There is explanation of the process from JB in my email somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

trekker said:


> Im still lost lol. How do you apply the grit to a gelcoat deck? Like when somebody on here says "I went with the whisper gray deck and moondust non skid".


I do not add grit to my gelcoat nonskid, I use a technique that takes timing, patience, and practice to get right.
Here is my method:
Tape and mask surrounding area
Roll or spray on about 12-15 mils of gelcoat over the prepaired “aggitated with 80grit” existing gelcoat
Allow to off gas and get good and tacky
Now is the tricky part...
With a new, clean, short nap roller...
Lightly roll over the tacky gel.
This will lift the gel much like doing texture on a ceiling. This is the part that takes a lot of practice to get right usually!
I will spray pva over it shortly after the final rolling.
After it all cures, I wash the pva off using a stiff bristle brush and this usually knocks the sharp points off. Any sharp points left can be knocked down with some sand paper! 
This method works great and when it wears there is no “sand” showing through the color.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> This nonskid was sprayed into the mold. There is explanation of the process from JB in my email somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


Dig it up. I am really wanting to know how they do that !


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a tooling supplier, they do have some conventional looking patterns for nonskid in mold making. They also have many other patterns.
https://gibcoflexmold.com/


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

The more slip resistant the more junk it traps also. Got a H/S with deep diamond checkering great nonslip ,but have to use stiff brush brush to clean it well


----------

